# 550 must be authenticated



## fiercetech2 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi i recieved this message on 2003 office outlook when i was trying to send a message to someone. is there a way to fix this.

Thanks


----------



## fiercetech2 (Jul 11, 2006)

This 550 message comes when i try and press send recive button saying the message did not go through how do i fix this error.

This is urgent PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

That normally means that you are trying to use an email server other than that of the ISP you connect to.

To get any useful help, more info is needed.

Has this always happened?
Does it happen on just this one email address?
Who is your ISP?
What is the "domain name" of the email recipient for which this error pops up (do not post the entire address here, just the last part after the @)


----------



## fiercetech2 (Jul 11, 2006)

this happens on one account @iiit.org this happend sometime last week and the exchange server is not here where it is happening it is somewhere else i am not running the site to the e-mail


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

fiercetech2 said:


> this happens on one account @iiit.org this happend sometime last week and the exchange server is not here where it is happening it is somewhere else i am not running the site to the e-mail


Sorry I do not understand your reply.

I understand the "iiit.org domain", but your unpunctuated sentence seems to have lost the rest for me.

What do you by mean "the exchange server is not here"?

Are you connecting from a domestic residence or from a company, via a network and server? (if the latter, then the company IT manager would be the first port of call).

This error, if you are a home user and not part of a company network, usually means that the site (iiit.org, in this case) cannot be sent email by your ISP. Have you rung your ISP to find out why? They should be able to tell you, but we can't if everything else is working OK.


----------



## fiercetech2 (Jul 11, 2006)

The exchange server is being runned by another company for us. i have not called the people who are running the server i guess it is a good idea to call them. this part of a company network not home use.


----------



## cade2k (Jan 9, 2008)

Go here:

1. Tools
2. Options
3. Mail Setup
4. Email Accounts
5. Check 'view or change existing e-mail accounts' and click next.
6. Click appropriate account and click on change
7. Go to 'more settings'
8. G0 to Outgoing Server tab
9. Check on 'log onto incoming mail server before sending mail'

Hope that helps.


----------



## gconway (Jan 15, 2008)

your info helped me as well :up:


----------

